# Deluxe City of Terrors: Flying Buffalo Offers “Old School” Adventure Time for Solo Play!



## Baron Greystone (Oct 10, 2013)

I still have my original copy of this book. Lots of fun. I'd love to see more of the T&T world released in a more traditional format for regular campaigning.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 10, 2013)

Had a big T&T phase around 1982ish. Bought this along with about 10 other T&T solos. Awesome stuff. I keep thinking I want to run a few sessions these days.

Take That You Fiend!!!


----------



## mach1.9pants (Oct 13, 2013)

I was in the KS (and can't wait for my real wood box set!) and have the PDF too. But really waiting for the physical copy before I give this a crack. Thanks for whetting my appetite tho


----------

